# Bronze-y smokey eye look [very pic heavy]



## mello (Oct 27, 2007)

Okay! So. This is my first tutorial. I'd like to start by saying that any feedback and constructive criticism is welcome, I'd like to know if anything needs improving! 

In this tutorial, the main focus is the eyes. However, I will be doing the entire face but it will not be with much detail. I will be showing you how to do a nice little bronze smokey eye, which is not too subtle but not too dramatic, either. It's a lovely look to use for going out for coffee, or even for a night on the town. 

Alright, so here's what I used:






1. Clean and Clear Oil-Free Oxygenating Light Moisturizer w/ SPF 15
2. MAC Prep + Prime [face]
3. MAC studio fix fluid in NC30
4. Covergirl Professional Loose Powder in Translucent Medium
5. MAC blush in Plum Foolery
6. Smashbox softlights in shimmer
7. Elizabeth Arden Bronzer in Golden
8. Physician's Formula concealer stick in green [cancels out redness]
9. Physician's Formula concealer in yellow [cancels out blue, under eyes etc]
10. E.L.F lipgloss in Goddess
11. Bath & Body Works lipgloss w/ SPF 15 in Vanilla Sugar
12. MAC Lipstick in Blankety
13. Lipliner in a nude shade
14. MAC lustreglass in Love Nectar
15. Bonnebell eyeliner in black ink
16. Rimmel black liquid liner
17. XXL intense black mascara

*EYE SHADOWS*





All are MAC.
- Shroom: Highlight, inner corners
- Amber lights: Entire lid, bottom lash line
- Bronze: crease, outer corners
- Espresso: brows, crease
- Carbon: outer V

*TOOLS*





So most of the brushes I use are just some random no-name stuff I got about 2-3 years ago when I was first starting out. I took the liberty of referencing which MAC brushes they're similar to/you could use instead. I'm not incredibly familiar with the brushes or their sizes so bear with me.
1. MAC 187
2. Powder brush, similar to MAC 129 or 136
3. Small blush brush, maybe similar to MAC 109?
4. Angled brush, similar to MAC 168
5. Small e/s brush, similar to MAC 242
6. medium/large sized e/s brush, similar to MAC 252, 249
7. flat liner brush, similar to MAC 212
8. MAC 217
9. crease brush, similar to MAC 249, 242, 272
10. Spoolie, MAC 204
11. Angled shader, similar to MAC 263, 208
Other stuff
12. Eyelash curler
13. Petri dish
14. Blending wedge
15. Hair spray

Okay! So now that we've got that out of the way, on to the tutorial! Let me just warn you now though, some of the pictures aren't very flattering haha

*Step One: Prep Your Face*
Start with a clean, moisturized and prepped face:




At this point I've already applied my moisturizer and then I put Prep + Prime on top.

*Step Two: Concealers*
Apply your concealers. I use green to cover up any redness, and yellow to cancel out blue [like under my eyes!]





*Step Three:*
Blend, blend, blend!
I normally just use my fingers. This should be the finished product:





*Step Four: Foundation*
This is when I apply my foundation. 




I love this stuff!
I take my petri dish and put a minimal amount of foundation in it, like so:




Then, taking my 187 brush, I swirl it around in a circle in the petri dish and pick up some foundation. Then, I proceed to buff it on my face with the brush. Which means I move it around my face in circular motions until it is well blended. Add more foundation as you need it.




Make sure you blend really well on your jawline and near your hair line, so you don't have an obvious line of color.
Next I take my blending wedge and dab it into the remaining foundation on the dish.




I use this under my eyes to better blend the concealer and hide dark circles a bit better, and on my eye lids as sort of base. After I've used most of the product on the sponge, I use it to kind of buff my jawline and around my hairline, just to make sure it's really well blended.

*Step Five: Loose Powder*
Take your loose powder and your powder brush and make a stupid face:




Then proceed to apply the powder to your face. What I do is dip the brush in a little, then tap off all the excess powder into the lid. That way if I need more I can just go to lid instead of wasting a bunch of powder. The key to not making this turn your face into a cakey mess is not using tons of powder. You don't really need it, you're just setting your foundation so it's less likely to come off. If it DOES turn out a little cakey, I just take a spray bottle full of water and give my face a few squirts of it, then let it dry. It should get rid of it!

*Step Six: Eyeshadow*
I know some people like to do eyes before foundation, but this is just the way I prefer to do it. Feel free to switch it up if you'd like, there's no right or wrong way. [I just wipe the excess shadow off, it really isn't that much of a hassle to me...sometimes I'll put tissue or a fluff under my eye to catch fall out]
I like to start out with my highlighter. [again, you can switch it up if you'd like and do it last, it doesn't matter]




I take Shroom on my little eyeshadow brush, and apply it to 
*a.* inner corners of the eyes
*b.* bottom lash line, not quite halfway
*c.* brow bone
Like so:





Next, take your medium/large sized e/s brush and pick up some amber lights.




Apply amber lights to:
*a.* entire lid
*b.* bottom lash line, stopping where shroom ends [use your flat liner for this]
Like so:




At this point you could blend your colors together and blend the lid color into your highlight, but it really doesn't make much of a difference in the end.




That is amber lights and shroom on my lids, the two blended together and amber lights blended up-wards.

The next step is to take bronze on your crease brush, like shown below:




Apply bronze to:
*a.* crease
*b.* outer v
Like this:




[the arrows just show where you're supposed to blend]
On my eye:




Then it is necessary to blend the bronze up and into your highlight color. Also blend into amber lights. Take your 217, and go in little circles where the shadow meets the skin! [thus, you're blending it into the skin]





Next, using the same crease brush [or a different, doesn't matter!], pick up a bit of espresso. I don't have a pic but I'm sure it isn't that big of a deal. Haha.
Apply Espresso to the crease only.





Incase you're lost, the color coding goes like this:
Light yellow: Shroom
Orange: Amber lights
Light brown: Bronze
Dark Brown: Espresso

Then you blend.
Should look like this:





As far as eye shadows go, this is the last step. Take some carbon on your crease brush:




apply carbon to:
*a.* outer v
*b.* very outer part of lower lash line
Like below:




It should look like this, unblended.




Lastly, you blend those suckers into each other so that there's no obvious separations. It should look like a smooth gradient!





*Step Seven: Eyebrows*
The next thing to do is fill in your eyebrows!
I use espresso and the angled shading brush pictured above. I stick with my shape and fill in areas that are lacking in hair, and I extend the length because mine are kind of short. Seeing as this isn't a tut for brows, I'll leave you to figure out how to do yours on your own 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



After filling them, I keep them in place by...




Using *hair spray* [which I forgot to show above] and a mascara spoolie. I spray the spoolie with hair spray and just groom my brows. It locks in the color and keeps the shape all day, works great.

*Step Eight: Eyeliner*
Okay, so for this step I use liquid liner and just line my eyes that way. I prefer the clean line.
BUT if you want the look to be more smokey, take black liner [pencil] and smudge it into your shadow. Then apply more near your lashes to darken it. 
Add some liner to your bottom water line and voilà, smokey.




^^ only liquid liner.

*Step Nine: Mascara*
Next you curl your lashes, and apply your favorite mascara!












Finished eyes!

*Step Ten: Contouring*
Next step is contouring! You take your angled face brush, and get some bronzer on there. 






Then we apply the bronzer to the hollows of our cheeks. How do you find the hollows, you ask? Well, none of this fishy face stuff. What I used to do was feel around my cheeks for where the bones ended, and that's where I put my bronzer. It should be near the bottom of your apples. My bronzer line goes from about the middle of my ear, down wards. 





Whenever I'm contouring, I like to blend as I go. That way lines don't look as harsh. So, after I'm finished applying the bronzer, I blend it into my skin so it doesn't look like a random line.






Next I take my Plum Foolery blush and my 187 brush




Then I apply the blush to the apples of my cheeks! *EDIT:* I totally forgot to mention. You need to blend your blush into the bronzer you used to contour, or else it looks like two seperate splashes of color on your face, which is probably not the look you're going for. I just buff the color onto the apples of my cheeks, then kind of blend it out towards where my contour is. I also bring some out towards my temples, to kind of bring my cheekbones upwards.
If you don't really get that, here's an illustration:




The green represents where I would place my bronzer.
The red represents where I would put my blush.
The arrows show where to blend and what direction.

I take my 187 again and my smashbox soft lights




and I apply along my cheek bones (where the light would naturally hit my cheeks, so that they look more prominent), a tiny bit in the middle of the forehead, and middle of the chin.





Yet another weird, random face.

*Step Eleven: Lips*
There aren't any pictures for this, mainly because I'm lazy. But it's fairly simple to do. First I prep my lips with my lip balm. Then I line my lips with my lip liner, being careful to follow the natural shape. I color in my lips a little with the pencil so that it blends. Then I use my Blankety lipstick and put it on my lips, blot with a tissue, then re apply and blot again. Blotting makes it last a lot longer. Lastly, I put on some E.L.F lipgloss, with some Love Nectar on top! 

*FINISHED PRODUCT:*





WHEW. That took forever! Kudos to those that do these things on a regular basis, it takes a lot of time to put together! Hopefully it wasn't lacking near the end, as I got lazy...but I tried to be as thorough as possible. 
As with any look, feel free to add steps, skip steps, or just customize it to fit your tastes. 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Hilly (Oct 27, 2007)

gorgeous girl!! you made this tut very easy to follow! Thanks!


----------



## mrsjeffhardy (Oct 27, 2007)

aw i love this! it was VERY clear. and youre so cute!
also! i love how you mentioned doing your highlight first. i dunno why i never thought to do this! i always hate doing it last,yet was too stupid to think of doing it first ha!
anyway very nice. thanks for this!


----------



## misstwiggwinkle (Oct 27, 2007)

Beautiful! I'm going to give this a try tomorrow. I love it!. Thanks very much


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 27, 2007)

Wow, your eyes are freakin gorgeous!


----------



## XShear (Oct 27, 2007)

I love how you did the by-color tut on the eye! Look fwd to more from you ...


----------



## yda (Oct 27, 2007)

you're lovely and this is really easy to follow!! thanks for doing this!


----------



## Mac_Mocha (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks for the step by step!


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (Oct 27, 2007)

*You look gorgeous! Love this look. Thanks for the tut. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## krnangel33 (Oct 27, 2007)

rlly pretty!
ilove yer hair too


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 27, 2007)

Love the tut!


----------



## macface (Oct 28, 2007)

This has to be one of the best tutorials so pretty and shimmery.


----------



## janwa09 (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow I love your tut it's so detailed! Thanks for this...love the look!


----------



## msshic (Oct 28, 2007)

You explained this like a pro and it came out perfect.  I'm new and I've bought tons of stuff but don't know what in the world to do w/ it.  I think I may try this.  Thanks!


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Oct 28, 2007)

What an amazing tut!! Beautiful eyes and I love the way you contoured your cheeks!


----------



## noahlowryfan (Oct 28, 2007)

where can i purchase a petri dish?


----------



## Kuuipo (Oct 28, 2007)

Fantastic tutorial!!!You have great tast in choosing colors! I love your contacts! (are they the Freshlook Colorblends Sapphire?)

For those who do not have petri dishes....you can use a saucer or a piece of plexiglass or a small cutting board or a little artist's palette.


----------



## Jayne (Oct 28, 2007)

great job!! I really LOVE this look and I love everything about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



you have fantastic lashes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thanks for sharing !


----------



## Chpidou (Oct 28, 2007)

Fantastic tut !!! I love this makeup !
Where did you find your brushes ? Because I'm looking for good brushes but cheaper than MAC brushes.


----------



## nunu (Oct 28, 2007)

great tutorial! you are unbelivably gorgoues! with and without make up!


----------



## frocher (Oct 28, 2007)

Very well done, this is a great tut.  Thanks.


----------



## KTB (Oct 28, 2007)

This is gorgeous!!! I have blue eyes so am going to def get Amber Lights and try this!!


----------



## mello (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks to everyone that commented, I really appreciate it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chpidou* 

 
_Fantastic tut !!! I love this makeup !
Where did you find your brushes ? Because I'm looking for good brushes but cheaper than MAC brushes._

 
I actually bought mine at Wal*Mart for about 15$. Around Christmas sometimes they have sets [although I did get mine about 2-3 years ago]. It was a set of twelve (including the brush roll) and the brushes are made with squirrel hair. They've served me well through out the years, I really can't complain. If you're looking for cheap brushes, try some of the Covergirl ones. My friend bought some and we were trying them out, they're very soft and work great. QUO makes pretty good ones, too! But I would suggest getting higher quality face brushes [powder, foundation, blush], it's really worth the splurge!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 

 
_where can i purchase a petri dish?_

 
*Kuuipo*'s list of suggestions would work just as well as any petri dish would! But if you're looking for an actual petri dish, you can order them in bulk online. They're pretty cheap and are especially great if you're working with clients [so you don't contaminate your foundations or creme products]
Try checking out your local craft/art supply store as well, I'm sure you'll be able to find something that is just as functional as a petri dish. Craft/art supply stores = love. 
Truth be told though, I just used the _lids_ of some jars full of mud mask and bath crystals that I got for my birthday. Haha.


----------



## candynipples (Oct 28, 2007)

you are gorgeous! thanks for the tut, i have everything you used on your eyes but bronze so ill try & substitute something else in its place...i love your hair!


----------



## mello (Oct 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *candynipples* 

 
_you are gorgeous! thanks for the tut, i have everything you used on your eyes but bronze so ill try & substitute something else in its place...i love your hair!_

 
Thank you! 
If you don't have bronze, you could try using Antiqued if you've got that [adding espresso on top to make it a bit more brown?]. Or just try using espresso, I'm sure it won't make too much of a difference!


----------



## Josja (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow... absolutely wonderful. You look very pretty. I'll be trying this tomorrow, thanks!


----------



## Moxy (Oct 28, 2007)

LOVELY!! You look sooo pretty btw


----------



## OliviaChristine (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks for this tutorial! I love the drawings and diagrams, you made it so easy to follow


----------



## mello (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks so much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I would love to see some of the recreations on you guys!


----------



## SnowWhiteQueen (Oct 29, 2007)

Awesome!  Great job!  Gotta love the Smashbox softlights!!!  You are really good at contouring!  I'm so pale I always look funny...:thumbsdown:


----------



## Nicolah (Oct 29, 2007)

That was awesome


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 29, 2007)

Fantastic tutorial.  You look great.  Thank you so much!


----------



## almmaaa (Oct 29, 2007)

lovely,thanks


----------



## Saints (Oct 29, 2007)

Gorgeous, you're so pretty


----------



## Shadow (Oct 29, 2007)

Great tutorial!  Very detailed & easy to follow.  You did a wonderful job.  You look lovely.


----------



## Bey28 (Oct 29, 2007)

That was a great tutorial! So easy to follow and it turned out beautiful!


----------



## shadowaddict (Oct 29, 2007)

Great choice of colors and great tips, you have amazing eyes. You are such a cutie-pie.


----------



## maggiep07 (Oct 29, 2007)

you're freaking cute.
nice tutorial!


----------



## pladies (Oct 30, 2007)

I think it's wonderful and you are so pretty


----------



## soblonde (Oct 30, 2007)

that was so easy to follow...even to a MAC noob! Thank you!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Oct 30, 2007)

i love this tutorial.. looks so great


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Oct 30, 2007)

love this -- Did you enter this into the tut contest?


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Oct 30, 2007)

i love this, great job & you're gorgeous xo


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Oct 30, 2007)

great job,ya look awesome


----------



## mello (Oct 31, 2007)

Thank you all so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~*Starlicious*~* 

 
_love this -- Did you enter this into the tut contest?_

 
No, I didn't! I didn't think it was nice enough to haha


----------



## Perple1 (Oct 31, 2007)

OMG~ I love this! Easy to follow, great guidelines/diagrams, Very "work friendly" ~ All of this = GREAT TUT!!!! :-]   Thank you sooooo much!!!


----------



## OohJeannie (Oct 31, 2007)

I need that 187 brush immediately..Great tut


----------



## Keysten (Oct 31, 2007)

I love this! Thanks so much! I wore it today and it came out great!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 31, 2007)

i love it! squealz


----------



## Miss World (Nov 1, 2007)

looking great! ^_^ thanks for the tut


----------



## Jot (Nov 2, 2007)

really fab look and great tutorial.


----------



## GuRlLiE (Nov 4, 2007)

you are very awsome at doing make-up seriously love it.I love all the totourials you do or however you spell it lol well g2g byez =D


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Nov 4, 2007)

Gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you


----------



## Miss uppity (Nov 6, 2007)

Excellent..really well done!


----------



## mello (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks so much for all your kind words! I'll probably be making another one sooner or later...tuts are a fun way for me to experiment with looks. 
Sooo keep your eyes open


----------



## cab_1789 (Jan 4, 2008)

very clear and understandable, love it!!


----------



## sparklingmuse (Jan 4, 2008)

awesome tutorial! i need to pick up a few of those colors and im definitly gonna try this! you have killer eyelashes...soo long!

and i like how inovative u are with the hairspray and cd quad. i never thought of it! i cant wait to see new tutorials from you!


----------



## Eemaan (Jan 4, 2008)

love this tutorial. how did you make the cartoon pic of yourself to demonstarte blush application?


----------



## cinnybuns (Jan 4, 2008)

cute and quirky, love the colors i'll have to try this out one day =)


----------



## angeluv009 (Jan 4, 2008)

thank you so much for the foundation tips! i loooove this!


----------



## Ciara (Jan 4, 2008)

very pretty... this is something i would def try out


----------



## x-ivy (Jan 5, 2008)

i really liked this! so easy to follow and gorgeous result


----------



## dreamqueen (Jan 5, 2008)

This is an amazing tut and I love the hairspray tip~


----------



## breathless (Jan 7, 2008)

YOU NEED TO DO MORE TUTS!  you're going to be one of my favorite people to update!!! <3


----------



## black_crx (Jan 7, 2008)

very pretty!! Love the color of your eyes.. it's so beautiful and radiant!


----------



## manda-baby (Jan 7, 2008)

I love this! You left no room for error in the tutorial everything is explained to the T.


----------



## kaneda (Jan 12, 2008)

What an awesome tutorial!


----------



## Patricia (Jan 12, 2008)

amazing amazing amazing!!!

so easy to follow, so clear and so detailed, loved it!

thank you


----------



## TechnoKitty (Jan 17, 2008)

You look gorgeous! Those colors really make your eyes pop.


----------



## ebonyamberjade (Jan 17, 2008)

great tutorial!!! Thanks for taking the time : - )


----------



## el8tedinak (Jan 24, 2008)

Soooo easy to follow! Wonderful job, and you look Stunning!


----------



## mello (Jan 25, 2008)

Hate to revive an old thread, but I just had to thank you all for taking the time to look through it and even try it out yourselves. I definitely gotta get a new one done, just as soon as my camera decides to stop being a goof.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Eemaan* 

 
_love this tutorial. how did you make the cartoon pic of yourself to demonstarte blush application?_

 
I used paint shop pro 7, I basically just made a vector layer and traced over the original picture and colored it in!


----------



## gigglemommy (Jan 26, 2008)

absolutely stunning!


----------



## Nutmeg2306 (Jan 26, 2008)

This look is lovely! The color of your eyes is to die for.


----------



## tchristi (Jan 27, 2008)

where do u buy the cover girl loose powder


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jan 27, 2008)

Great tut! I love how you explained everything very well, sometimes on some other tuts, I dont know how to get to certain steps because some stuff isint explained


----------



## gymangel812 (Jan 30, 2008)

that is gorgeous!!


----------



## mello (Jan 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tchristi* 

 
_where do u buy the cover girl loose powder_

 
You can find it at any drug store, really! You don't necessarily need it, though. You can use whatever loose powder works best for you.


----------



## Kuki (Jan 30, 2008)

hello. i loved your tutorial. i did it step by step, although amber lights doesnt show on my skin too well, as im a funny colour lol, but i i used temting (my favourite) instead of amber lights, and romp/mulch instead of bronze(dont have bronze...YET!lol) and its lovely!!! thank you lots, it was so much fun!


----------



## mello (Jan 30, 2008)

Sounds great! Glad you could find subsitutes that worked for you


----------



## landonsmother (Jan 31, 2008)

very pretty


----------



## baroquely (Jan 31, 2008)

This is absolutely gorgeous and easy to follow. Great work and thanks!


----------



## DeSerT*RoSe (Jan 31, 2008)

sooooo cuute and gr8 lashes !! :}


----------



## marinasmith (Feb 1, 2008)

Your eyes look so pretty!


----------



## ashleydenise (Feb 2, 2008)

I lvoe this look!


----------



## ZebraGarden (Feb 4, 2008)

You explained everything so well that I'm going to try this. I'm just need to add to my tiny collection first!


----------



## pichima (Feb 4, 2008)

what a fantastic tut!!!!
I love how you kept it neutralish, 
you look stunning!


----------



## mrs. bebee917 (Feb 5, 2008)

<3 the look... great job girl!


----------



## anti_starlet8 (Feb 11, 2008)

this fricking rocks. it was unbelievably clear.  now why can't all tutorials be this easy to follow...


----------



## mmitsjojo (Feb 11, 2008)

lovely tutorial.
you look pretty with and without make up


----------



## mamadiaspora (Feb 13, 2008)

very educational. thanks!


----------



## mello (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks so much, guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I just wish my camera would co-operate long enough to let me make another one


----------



## Navessa (Feb 15, 2008)

wow, wow, WOW!

thank you so much!  that was very easy to follow and once i get all the colors, i will try it out (i love a bronze-y look on me).

anyway, you are stunning!!


----------



## cattykitty (Feb 15, 2008)

VERY detail tut!!! thank you so much.  OMG, did u hand draw that illustration!!! u r awsome!


----------



## mimibrowneyes (Feb 22, 2008)

that was cool, defo gonna try this at some point. wel done!! and.. do more!


----------



## msjazzy (Feb 23, 2008)

Jazzy ,absolutely something i will doing.


----------



## neroli_rus (Mar 9, 2008)

beautiful


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Mar 9, 2008)

great job !! imma use this look tonight


----------



## senoraM (Mar 30, 2008)

you are gorgeous!

 thanks you, your tut is fantastic!


----------



## xangela (Apr 9, 2008)

I love the shadow-by-numbers guide! I'm excited to try this out.


----------



## mello (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks everyone! xD

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cattykitty* 

 
_OMG, did u hand draw that illustration_

 
I did! I just made a vector in paint shop pro


----------



## sincola (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks for sharing this great tutorial and these nice tips, mello!! It is really easy to follow and very helpful!


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (Apr 16, 2008)

Fab tut & can I just ask what contact brand you're wearing & what colour your eyes are naturally? I think your eyes look lovely on here and I only ask as I wear contacts myself (not coloured... yet!) and have dark brown eyes but might be interested in trying some this colour


----------



## ltaylor (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm new here I can't see the tut?  I use to see them before. HELP!


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 17, 2008)

Gorgeous! Btw what liquid eyeliner did you use?? Me wantie hehe


----------



## mello (Apr 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShesAFoxyLady* 

 
_Fab tut & can I just ask what contact brand you're wearing & what colour your eyes are naturally? I think your eyes look lovely on here and I only ask as I wear contacts myself (not coloured... yet!) and have dark brown eyes but might be interested in trying some this colour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
My eyes are a medium brown and the contacts I used were Freshlook in True Sapphire

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *babiid0llox* 

 
_Gorgeous! Btw what liquid eyeliner did you use?? Me wantie hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It was a Rimmel liquid liner, I can't quite remember the exact name, though. Sorry!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Apr 19, 2008)

You are too cute.


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm glad I saw this tut...  I love the look and it's something I think I can do!  The pics with color edited onto them are very helpful in explaining where I would need to put e/s.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## xShoegal (Apr 23, 2008)

Wow, u are lovely! : )
The eye-make up really makes ur eyes unresistable!


----------



## neezer (Apr 30, 2008)

this was very cute!!! and lol @ your facial expressions!


----------



## b3AuTiFuL323 (Apr 30, 2008)

This is a very pretty look,im definitley going to try it.


----------



## xminifee (May 2, 2008)

Very pretty.
Thanks for your tut


----------



## lDeelDee (May 8, 2008)

Extremely clear and easy to follow! Thank you for taking the time to do this!   If only I found this when I first started learning makeup! :[


----------



## MaddyBoo718 (May 13, 2008)

beautiful and easy to follow!! thanks!


----------



## hunniee_love (May 14, 2008)

I love you're tutorial. Thanks for sharing and keep up the good work.


----------



## ylin4985 (May 19, 2008)

Fantastic! I'm gonna try it out soon. Thanks for the tutorial! And btw, love your funny face expressions in the pics


----------



## mello (Jun 12, 2008)

lmao thank you


----------



## drenewt (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks for taking so much time to do that TUT. It was beautiful.


----------



## katexlouise (Jun 17, 2008)

Great tutorial! You made it really easy to follow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The colours look really pretty on you


----------



## mello (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks a lot!
look out for a new one within the next few weeks


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Jun 19, 2008)

loooooooooooooooove it


----------



## ling07 (Jun 19, 2008)

whoo..h lots of steps but totally worth it


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 21, 2008)

this is beautiful
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





very helpful


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 14, 2008)

I _love _this! Can't wait to see more from you!!!!


----------



## Hikari (Sep 16, 2008)

One of the most detailed and greatest tutorial I've read so far! XD thanks a lot!


----------



## christinakate (Dec 14, 2008)

Looks awesome, Great tut.


----------



## mello (Dec 19, 2008)

thank you guys so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it means a lot!


----------



## Miss World (Dec 20, 2008)

great tutorial ^_^ thank you so much!


----------



## ncsugrl09 (Dec 30, 2008)

So pretty! I love sparkly browns.


----------



## AliVix1 (Feb 26, 2009)

so pretty!!


----------



## User38 (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mello* 

 
_Okay! So. This is my first tutorial. I'd like to start by saying that any feedback and constructive criticism is welcome, I'd like to know if anything needs improving! 

In this tutorial, the main focus is the eyes. However, I will be doing the entire face but it will not be with much detail. I will be showing you how to do a nice little bronze smokey eye, which is not too subtle but not too dramatic, either. It's a lovely look to use for going out for coffee, or even for a night on the town. 

Alright, so here's what I used:





1. Clean and Clear Oil-Free Oxygenating Light Moisturizer w/ SPF 15
2. MAC Prep + Prime [face]
3. MAC studio fix fluid in NC30
4. Covergirl Professional Loose Powder in Translucent Medium
5. MAC blush in Plum Foolery
6. Smashbox softlights in shimmer
7. Elizabeth Arden Bronzer in Golden
8. Physician's Formula concealer stick in green [cancels out redness]
9. Physician's Formula concealer in yellow [cancels out blue, under eyes etc]
10. E.L.F lipgloss in Goddess
11. Bath & Body Works lipgloss w/ SPF 15 in Vanilla Sugar
12. MAC Lipstick in Blankety
13. Lipliner in a nude shade
14. MAC lustreglass in Love Nectar
15. Bonnebell eyeliner in black ink
16. Rimmel black liquid liner
17. XXL intense black mascara

*EYE SHADOWS*





All are MAC.
- Shroom: Highlight, inner corners
- Amber lights: Entire lid, bottom lash line
- Bronze: crease, outer corners
- Espresso: brows, crease
- Carbon: outer V

*TOOLS*





So most of the brushes I use are just some random no-name stuff I got about 2-3 years ago when I was first starting out. I took the liberty of referencing which MAC brushes they're similar to/you could use instead. I'm not incredibly familiar with the brushes or their sizes so bear with me.
1. MAC 187
2. Powder brush, similar to MAC 129 or 136
3. Small blush brush, maybe similar to MAC 109?
4. Angled brush, similar to MAC 168
5. Small e/s brush, similar to MAC 242
6. medium/large sized e/s brush, similar to MAC 252, 249
7. flat liner brush, similar to MAC 212
8. MAC 217
9. crease brush, similar to MAC 249, 242, 272
10. Spoolie, MAC 204
11. Angled shader, similar to MAC 263, 208
Other stuff
12. Eyelash curler
13. Petri dish
14. Blending wedge
15. Hair spray

Okay! So now that we've got that out of the way, on to the tutorial! Let me just warn you now though, some of the pictures aren't very flattering haha

*Step One: Prep Your Face*
Start with a clean, moisturized and prepped face:




At this point I've already applied my moisturizer and then I put Prep + Prime on top.

*Step Two: Concealers*
Apply your concealers. I use green to cover up any redness, and yellow to cancel out blue [like under my eyes!]





*Step Three:*
Blend, blend, blend!
I normally just use my fingers. This should be the finished product:





*Step Four: Foundation*
This is when I apply my foundation. 




I love this stuff!
I take my petri dish and put a minimal amount of foundation in it, like so:




Then, taking my 187 brush, I swirl it around in a circle in the petri dish and pick up some foundation. Then, I proceed to buff it on my face with the brush. Which means I move it around my face in circular motions until it is well blended. Add more foundation as you need it.




Make sure you blend really well on your jawline and near your hair line, so you don't have an obvious line of color.
Next I take my blending wedge and dab it into the remaining foundation on the dish.




I use this under my eyes to better blend the concealer and hide dark circles a bit better, and on my eye lids as sort of base. After I've used most of the product on the sponge, I use it to kind of buff my jawline and around my hairline, just to make sure it's really well blended.

*Step Five: Loose Powder*
Take your loose powder and your powder brush and make a stupid face:




Then proceed to apply the powder to your face. What I do is dip the brush in a little, then tap off all the excess powder into the lid. That way if I need more I can just go to lid instead of wasting a bunch of powder. The key to not making this turn your face into a cakey mess is not using tons of powder. You don't really need it, you're just setting your foundation so it's less likely to come off. If it DOES turn out a little cakey, I just take a spray bottle full of water and give my face a few squirts of it, then let it dry. It should get rid of it!

*Step Six: Eyeshadow*
I know some people like to do eyes before foundation, but this is just the way I prefer to do it. Feel free to switch it up if you'd like, there's no right or wrong way. [I just wipe the excess shadow off, it really isn't that much of a hassle to me...sometimes I'll put tissue or a fluff under my eye to catch fall out]
I like to start out with my highlighter. [again, you can switch it up if you'd like and do it last, it doesn't matter]




I take Shroom on my little eyeshadow brush, and apply it to 
*a.* inner corners of the eyes
*b.* bottom lash line, not quite halfway
*c.* brow bone
Like so:





Next, take your medium/large sized e/s brush and pick up some amber lights.




Apply amber lights to:
*a.* entire lid
*b.* bottom lash line, stopping where shroom ends [use your flat liner for this]
Like so:




At this point you could blend your colors together and blend the lid color into your highlight, but it really doesn't make much of a difference in the end.




That is amber lights and shroom on my lids, the two blended together and amber lights blended up-wards.

The next step is to take bronze on your crease brush, like shown below:




Apply bronze to:
*a.* crease
*b.* outer v
Like this:




[the arrows just show where you're supposed to blend]
On my eye:




Then it is necessary to blend the bronze up and into your highlight color. Also blend into amber lights. Take your 217, and go in little circles where the shadow meets the skin! [thus, you're blending it into the skin]





Next, using the same crease brush [or a different, doesn't matter!], pick up a bit of espresso. I don't have a pic but I'm sure it isn't that big of a deal. Haha.
Apply Espresso to the crease only.





Incase you're lost, the color coding goes like this:
Light yellow: Shroom
Orange: Amber lights
Light brown: Bronze
Dark Brown: Espresso

Then you blend.
Should look like this:





As far as eye shadows go, this is the last step. Take some carbon on your crease brush:




apply carbon to:
*a.* outer v
*b.* very outer part of lower lash line
Like below:




It should look like this, unblended.




Lastly, you blend those suckers into each other so that there's no obvious separations. It should look like a smooth gradient!





*Step Seven: Eyebrows*
The next thing to do is fill in your eyebrows!
I use espresso and the angled shading brush pictured above. I stick with my shape and fill in areas that are lacking in hair, and I extend the length because mine are kind of short. Seeing as this isn't a tut for brows, I'll leave you to figure out how to do yours on your own 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



After filling them, I keep them in place by...




Using *hair spray* [which I forgot to show above] and a mascara spoolie. I spray the spoolie with hair spray and just groom my brows. It locks in the color and keeps the shape all day, works great.

*Step Eight: Eyeliner*
Okay, so for this step I use liquid liner and just line my eyes that way. I prefer the clean line.
BUT if you want the look to be more smokey, take black liner [pencil] and smudge it into your shadow. Then apply more near your lashes to darken it. 
Add some liner to your bottom water line and voilà, smokey.




^^ only liquid liner.

*Step Nine: Mascara*
Next you curl your lashes, and apply your favorite mascara!












Finished eyes!

*Step Ten: Contouring*
Next step is contouring! You take your angled face brush, and get some bronzer on there. 






Then we apply the bronzer to the hollows of our cheeks. How do you find the hollows, you ask? Well, none of this fishy face stuff. What I used to do was feel around my cheeks for where the bones ended, and that's where I put my bronzer. It should be near the bottom of your apples. My bronzer line goes from about the middle of my ear, down wards. 





Whenever I'm contouring, I like to blend as I go. That way lines don't look as harsh. So, after I'm finished applying the bronzer, I blend it into my skin so it doesn't look like a random line.






Next I take my Plum Foolery blush and my 187 brush




Then I apply the blush to the apples of my cheeks! *EDIT:* I totally forgot to mention. You need to blend your blush into the bronzer you used to contour, or else it looks like two seperate splashes of color on your face, which is probably not the look you're going for. I just buff the color onto the apples of my cheeks, then kind of blend it out towards where my contour is. I also bring some out towards my temples, to kind of bring my cheekbones upwards.
If you don't really get that, here's an illustration:




The green represents where I would place my bronzer.
The red represents where I would put my blush.
The arrows show where to blend and what direction.

I take my 187 again and my smashbox soft lights




and I apply along my cheek bones (where the light would naturally hit my cheeks, so that they look more prominent), a tiny bit in the middle of the forehead, and middle of the chin.





Yet another weird, random face.

*Step Eleven: Lips*
There aren't any pictures for this, mainly because I'm lazy. But it's fairly simple to do. First I prep my lips with my lip balm. Then I line my lips with my lip liner, being careful to follow the natural shape. I color in my lips a little with the pencil so that it blends. Then I use my Blankety lipstick and put it on my lips, blot with a tissue, then re apply and blot again. Blotting makes it last a lot longer. Lastly, I put on some E.L.F lipgloss, with some Love Nectar on top! 

*FINISHED PRODUCT:*





WHEW. That took forever! Kudos to those that do these things on a regular basis, it takes a lot of time to put together! Hopefully it wasn't lacking near the end, as I got lazy...but I tried to be as thorough as possible. 
As with any look, feel free to add steps, skip steps, or just customize it to fit your tastes. 

Thanks for looking!_

 
Did you use false eyelashes?  GF if not, tell me what mascara you do use -- I can only get this effect with my Ardells.. lol


----------



## prettybarbara (Feb 26, 2009)

thank you so much for this amazing tutorial....gonna try it for sure.you're amazin!!!


----------



## mac-gic (Feb 26, 2009)

it was a gr8 tut... i really liked the look


----------



## mello (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 

 
_Did you use false eyelashes? GF if not, tell me what mascara you do use -- I can only get this effect with my Ardells.. lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh, oops! I did, I used to wear them every day so it totally slipped my mind to even include them! lol
And I think they were Ardell's, too!


----------



## sponza (Mar 16, 2009)

looks nice


----------



## enigma (Mar 16, 2009)

Wow, it is great, many thanks for tutorial.


----------



## cimelleh (Mar 27, 2009)

thanks for sharing! btw, your gorgeous!


----------



## aeme (Mar 27, 2009)

I loved this one... and I've got most of the eyeshadow colours you used (which, believe me, almost never happens when I like a tutorial) so I'll definitely be trying it out. Thanks for sharing


----------

